# Anyone From or IN Cyprus



## AustCy

Hi all

Im english but living in Cyprus

Anyone around

Pete


----------



## PIT

Hi Pete,
I live in Cyprus as well. Nice to see that more people from Cyprus are interested in car detailing.


----------



## SeanCorky

We have a holiday home in the Kapparis area, where about are you from in CY?


----------



## quattrogmbh

I think Avi from Aquartz is in Cyprus too.


----------



## PIT

I am in Nicosia.


----------



## Oakey22

I am on my honeymoon in cyprus very soon, well sunday  Cant wait.


----------



## blurb

Used to go every year as a kid. Only visit occasionally now.

I stay outside Larnaca on the Dekhelia road to the British Base.


----------



## AustCy

PIT where abouts are you in CY
Are you Greek or English living abroad ?

sorry for late reply had no internet


----------



## will-i-a-m

Im in Cy - around the limassol area.


----------



## AustCy

Any new comers in Cyprus at all?


----------



## Chrisr1806

I don't live there but I have a villa in Kyrenia.


----------



## Cy-Zuki

YO!! Just seen this! I am a total newb but searching and avidly reading.

I am a Brit living in Paphos.


----------



## Demetrios72

I'm a Greek Cypriot living in Berkshire

Got married at the Hawaii Grand Resort in limassol

Love it there :thumb:


----------

